# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  "Ruajtja" dhe "Mbrojtja" e Mjedisit ne Shqiperi

## Edvin83

Mjedisi dhe mbrojtja e tij eshte gjeja e fundit qe permendet ne Shqiperi dhe bile njerezve u duket si nje perralle qe e tregojne ca ambientaliste te fandaksur. Kete teme dua ta hap qe forumistet e te gjthe shqiptaret te denoncojne e te protestojne me fjale e pamje kunder shkaterrimit, masakrimit, dhe ndotjes se mjedisit ne Shqiperi. 
Ti themi mjaft shkaterrimit!

Me poshte po jap fotot qe sapo bera tek stadiumi Selman Stermasi, Tirane, ku turma vandale femijesh kishin thyer e copetuar peme te tera mimoze vetem per te mbledhur ca lule te verdha qe do te thahen pas disa dites. Ne foto shihet qarte barbaria me te cilen pemet jane thyer dhe indiferenca ne kulm e qytetareve dhe autoriteteve per te marre ne mbrojtje pemet te cilat per fat te keq (ndryshe nga njerezit) nuk kane kembe te marrin arratine nga dora vandale.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Eshte per te ardhur keq qe jemi vendi me i ndotur i Europes. Dikush mund ta mbroje kete gje me punimet e shumta qe po behen, por kjo nuk eshte mbrojte. Dhe punimet qe po kryhen ne te gjithe Shqiperine jane jashte standarteve persa i perket mbrojtjes se ambientit. Asnje nga firmat qe fiton tenderat per ndertimin e rrugeve, rehabilitimin e institucioneve te ndryshme shteterore, asnje nga firmat qe ndertojne pallate te reja nuk ndjek as kushtet me minimale te mbrojtjes se mjedisit. Per kete fajesoj direkt ministrin e ambientit Lufter Xhuveli, pasi ai nuk po mer asnje mase persa i perket mbrojtjes se ambientit. Ne mbledhjet e qeverise ai duhet te ngre zerin qe qeveria te kerkoje nga firmat ndertuese qe fitojne tendera te ndryshem qe te respektojne ne menyre rigoroze kushtet per mbrojtjen e ambientit.

Gjithashtu eshte per te ardhur keq dhe per kulturen teper te ulet te qytetareve Shqiptareve Shqiptare. Jane keta qytetare qe ankohen per ambientin e ndotur dhe jane po keta qytetare qe mbeturinat i hedhin ne rruge e jo ne vendin e caktuar. Pra, qytetaret Shqiptare duhet te jene ata nismetare te mbrojtjes se ambientit e pastaj te kerkojne me force nga qeveria, qofte dhe me ane te protestave, te mare masa te menjehereshme per mbrojtjen e ambientit.

Nje fakt tjeter teper shqetesues eshte dhe shkaterrimi i pyjeve gje qe ndikon direkt ne ndotjen e ambientit. Siç dihet, gjelberimi eshte si te themi mushkeri e natyres, e kur kjo mushkeri coptohet nga dita ne dite dhe natyra e humbet bukurine e saj dhe frymemarrja e saj behet teper e veshtire.

Duke besuar ne nje sensibilizim te qytetareve Shqiptare per te mbrojtur ambientin, shpresoj qe dhe qeveria te mare masa te menjehershme ne mbrojtjen e ambientit.

----------


## Edvin83

Ja dhe nje foto tjeter qe e bera ne Shengjin, ne shtator te 2007. Duket qarte se ketu qytetaret thjesht hedhin plehra ku te mundin dhe pastaj ankohen se nuk po u shkojne turiste.

----------


## Edvin83

Pjesemarrja ne kete teme tregon dhe interesin qe shqiptaret kane per mjedisin... :i ngrysur:

----------


## Qyfyre

> Ja dhe nje foto tjeter qe e bera ne Shengjin, ne shtator te 2007. Duket qarte se ketu qytetaret thjesht hedhin plehra ku te mundin dhe pastaj ankohen se nuk po u shkojne turiste.


Kte kam thene dhe une kur u hap puna e TECit ne Vlore. Ku jane gjithe keta ambientaliste kur plazhet po mbushen gjithmone e me shume nga plerat. Deti sidomos ne Durres cfare nuk ka brenda, te ze ndonje kolere te lahesh aty.

Qeveria pastaj mburret me numrin e turistave qe jane ne fakt shqiptare qe kthehen per te vizituar te afermit e tyre.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Eshte per te ardhur keq qe jemi vendi me i ndotur i Europes. Dikush mund ta mbroje kete gje me punimet e shumta qe po behen, por kjo nuk eshte mbrojte. Dhe punimet qe po kryhen ne te gjithe Shqiperine jane jashte standarteve persa i perket mbrojtjes se ambientit. Asnje nga firmat qe fiton tenderat per ndertimin e rrugeve, rehabilitimin e institucioneve te ndryshme shteterore, asnje nga firmat qe ndertojne pallate te reja nuk ndjek as kushtet me minimale te mbrojtjes se mjedisit.


Nuk mund te jepen si arsye ndertimet e shumta. Ashtu sic e ke thene dhe ti ndertimet po te rregullohen me ligj te rrepte, nuk kane asnje efekt per ambientin, sidomos ndertimi apo rregullimi i ndertesave.

Ketu ne Amerike kur ndertohet nje pallat dhe te trotuari perpara pallatit nuk ka asnje pike pluhur se e veshin gjithe pallati nga fillimi ne fund me veshje plastike qe nuk le asnje pluhur jashte. Ose ndertojne ne fillim nje gardh te larte kur behet fjale per ndertesa te ulta, dhe nuk merret vesh se ca behet brenda deri sa mbron ndertimi.

----------


## Edvin83

> Nuk mund te jepen si arsye ndertimet e shumta. Ashtu sic e ke thene dhe ti ndertimet po te rregullohen me ligj te rrepte, nuk kane asnje efekt per ambientin, sidomos ndertimi apo rregullimi i ndertesave.
> 
> Ketu ne Amerike kur ndertohet nje pallat dhe te trotuari perpara pallatit nuk ka asnje pike pluhur se e veshin gjithe pallati nga fillimi ne fund me veshje plastike qe nuk le asnje pluhur jashte. Ose ndertojne ne fillim nje gardh te larte kur behet fjale per ndertesa te ulta, dhe nuk merret vesh se ca behet brenda deri sa mbron ndertimi.


Edhe ketu te ne gjoja ndertohet nje gardh me llamarina por kur dalin makinat nga kantieri derdhin me dhjetera kile dhe e plehra kur ecin rruges. Prandaj rruget jane plot me dhe e mbeturina, dhe dihet qe rruget te ne jane pastruar vetem kur erdhi Bushi.

----------


## Qyfyre

ketej firma qe bden nertimin rregullon edhe cdo gje perreth, me trotuare, rruge e kanale qe mund te ket hapur. Plus lan dhe rrugen e pastron cdo gje kur mbaron mbaron pune. nese nuk i ben i vijne gjobat qe tu iki mendja kokes. Ose dhe me keq u heqin licencen fare.

----------


## TOKE GEGA

Sa Te Kemi Edushken Koketare,do Kemi Ndotje Te Mjedisi Me Shume Se Kabuli!!!

----------


## Edvin83

Ketu nuk po flasim vetem per ndotjen ne Tirane, dhe t'ia veme pergjegjsine nje personi. Ndotja nuk ka kahe dhe ngjyra politike...
Ndotja na prek te gjitheve, ajo nuk ben dallime partiake. Ne SHBA, EPA ( agjencia e mbrojtjes se mjedisit) eshte mbi ligjin e politiken. Nese ajo vendos gjoba ose mbylljen e bizneseve shkaterrues per mjedisin, nuk ka kush ta anulloje vendimin e saj. Por te ne ministria e mjedisit mjaftohet me venien e gjobes per nje ujk, ose bashkia me venie gjobe te 1-2 firmave dhe me kaq mbyllet kapitulli. Dhe ndotja ecen dhe na hyn thelle ne mushkeri e gjene.

----------


## labi i maleve

> Sa Te Kemi Edushken Koketare,do Kemi Ndotje Te Mjedisi Me Shume Se Kabuli!!!


Sa te kemi koken tone mbi supe e ti hedhim pleherat nga kati i peste do jemi me te ndotur se Kinshasa ne Somali!!!!!!!

----------


## Endless

> Pjesemarrja ne kete teme tregon dhe interesin qe shqiptaret kane per mjedisin...:


Une jam nje patriot i flaket dhe ja tek ku po marr pjese :sarkastik: 

E shikon :ngerdheshje:  haha

O shoku nuk zgjidhet kjo pune neper forume,po te shikosh perqindja  me e lart ketu ne forum jane shqiptar qe jetojne jasht shtetit,gje qe tregon qe ne shqiperi ka shume njerez qe nuk e kane as idene me minimale se ca do te thote PC! KU dua te dale;qe shqiptaret(ne) nuk jane integruar akoma ne te ashtuquajturin komunitet(flas nje perqindje goxha  lart e popullsis),dhe nuk kane as kulturen me minimale per te mbajtur paster ambjentin qe u rrethon shtepin,jo me te kene kujdes dhe per pyjet dhe lulet! Normalisht personalisht e denoj kete akt,por ca te besh duhet gjetur nje menyre qe edhe shqiptaret te sensibilizohen ndaj ketyre barbarizmave qe po i behet vendit tone dhe pyjeve tona,por ce do se vajtem kaq vite demokraci dhe akoma shqiperia(dhe Tirana),vazhdone te jete nje kaos total!

Se si do vej kjo puna jone ec e merre vesh :i qetë:

----------


## Qyfyre

> Sa Te Kemi Edushken Koketare,do Kemi Ndotje Te Mjedisi Me Shume Se Kabuli!!!


Ne cdo teme ket muhabet ka. Ky eshte tamam nje prototip ai atyre qe dalin ne mitingje per partine dhe nuk cajne koken se si po jetojne vete.

----------


## Qyfyre

E kejqa eshte se shume veta mendojne se mireqenia arrihet duke shtruar banjon me pllaka te reja duke marre mobilje te bukura etj etj. Nuk e kuptojne qe vlera e shtepise varet kryesisht nga lagja ku jeton. Nje shtepi e mrekullueshme ne mes te plerave nuk ka asnje vlere. Cilesia e jeteses nga kjo varet. Nuk ka rendesi ne ulesh ne divan $100 apo $1000.

----------


## Edvin83

> E kejqa eshte se shume veta mendojne se mireqenia arrihet duke shtruar banjon me pllaka te reja duke marre mobilje te bukura etj etj. Nuk e kuptojne qe vlera e shtepise varet kryesisht nga lagja ku jeton. Nje shtepi e mrekullueshme ne mes te plerave nuk ka asnje vlere. Cilesia e jeteses nga kjo varet. Nuk ka rendesi ne ulesh ne divan $100 apo $1000.


Kete debat pata sot me nje vajze tiranase e shqetesonte shqetesimi im mbi ndotjen e mjedisit, dhe me thoshte-"perderisa shtepine e pastron dhe e ke paster, c'te duhet se ca ka jashte?"...mentalitet tipik shqiptar i koheve te fundit!

----------


## TOKE GEGA

> Ne cdo teme ket muhabet ka. Ky eshte tamam nje prototip ai atyre qe dalin ne mitingje per partine dhe nuk cajne koken se si po jetojne vete.


Verioret thone  rrofsh ..... !

Ne jugoret me rrofsh ..... !

----------


## 2043

> Kete debat pata sot me nje vajze tiranase e shqetesonte shqetesimi im mbi ndotjen e mjedisit, dhe me thoshte-"perderisa shtepine e pastron dhe e ke paster, c'te duhet se ca ka jashte?"...mentalitet tipik shqiptar i koheve te fundit!


Mos ishte gje bjonde ajo vajza?
Kjo nuk perfaqson aspak mentalitetin e shqiptareve dhe e ke gabim.
Shiko gjej ndonje vajze me te mencur qe te nderosh mendim. :syte zemra:

----------


## Edvin83

> Mos ishte gje bjonde ajo vajza?
> Kjo nuk perfaqson aspak mentalitetin e shqiptareve dhe e ke gabim.
> Shiko gjej ndonje vajze me te mencur qe te nderosh mendim.


jo ishte me floke te zeza

----------


## TOKE GEGA

FAMIA SHQIPETARE

Mafia e ndërtimit e ka kokën në bashkinë e Tiranës 


Për të përfituar sa më shumë sipërfaqe nga oborret në përdorim të qytetarëve, mafia e ndërtimit, në bashkëpunim me bashkinë e Tiranës, kanë ndërsyer fadromat e shkatërrimit, të cilat kanë shëndruar në një grumbull betoni e dheu muret rrethues të dhjetra banesave në bllokun Vasil Shanto. E gjithë lagja duket sikur është bombarduar nga qielli dhe nga toka, duke krijuar një pejsazh mjaft trishtues, ndërkohë që edhe vetë jeta e njerzëve është vënë në rrezik serioz.
Do të mjaftonte vetëm një shëmbull për të kuptuar se sa e lidhur është mafia e ndërtimit me bashkinë e Tiranës e ndoshta edhe me vetë kreun e kësaj bashkie, Edvin Ramën. Pa dashur që ta mbingarkojmë kreun e bashkisë, do tu referohemi qytetarëve të bllokut Vasil Shanto në kryeqytet, të cilët gjatë këtyre dy vjetëve të fundit kanë përjetuar ngjarjen më skandaloze me trojet e tyre. Bëhet fjalë për banorët e pjesës lindore të këtij blloku, të cilët banojnë në disa shtëpi një katëshe, të ndërtuara me kontributin e vetë banorëve (i ashtuquajturi kontribut vullnetar) e që më vonë u privatizuan si të gjitha banesat e tjera në vendin tonë. Janë afro 100 shtëpi të ndërtuara në bllok, që zënë disa hektarë truall. 
Pikërisht këtij trualli në zemër të Tiranës me sa duket ja kanë vënë synë bosët e mafies së ndërtimit. Lakmia për këtë truall është aq e madhe sa dhjetra firma ndërtimi, ndërmjet tyre e dhe disa firma fantazmë, janë lëshuar si lukuni mbi banorët e këtij blloku me oferta nga më të çuditshmet. Por ata kanë hasur në një pengesë serioze: Banorët e këtyre shtëpive kanë ndërtuar qysh në fillim nga një mur rrethues për të siguruar banesat nga pluhuri e nga automjet që u kalojnë tek pragu i derës. Këto sipërfaqe oborresh faktikisht ata i kanë në përdorim, edhe pse ato nuk figurojnë të regjistruara në zyrën vendore të regjistrimit të pasurive të paluejtëshme të Tiranës. Duke poseduar realisht këtë sipërfaqe trualli, banorët kërkojnë që kontratat ndërmjet palëve të llogariten duke përfshirë edhe sipërfaqet e oborreve të tyre. Një gjë e tillë bie ndesh me lakminë e ndërtueseve, të cilët me sa duket kanë llogaritur që këto sipërfaqe ti rrëmbejnë pa patur asnjë detyrim ndaj banorëve të këtij blloku.
Për ta zgjidhur këtë konflikt në interes të tyre, firmat fantazmë kanë joshur bashkinë, pa dyshim duke u premtuar drejtuesëve të saj pjesën e vetë të luanit nga ky allishverish. Dhe krerët e bashkisë nuk kanë nguruar të kërkojnë ndihmën e fadronave. Para dy vjetëve fadronat, të mbrojtura edhe nga policia bashkiake, filluan aksionin e prishjes së mureve rrethues në këtë bllok, duke lënë pas vetëm shkatërrim. Lagja u kthye në një grumbull gërrmadhash, duke dhënë përshtypjen e një bobardimi të egër nga qielli e nga toka. Kudo shihje mure të prishura, trarë betoni të varura, dyer të shqyera, togje dheu të përzjerë me mbeturina zhavorri e betoni e gropa të hapura, sikur të kishin rënë gjyle topash të kalibreve të mëdhenj. Ky peisazh trishtues vazhdoi për më shumë se dy vjet dhe askush nga bashkia nuk u kujtua të vinte dorë pë të pastruar ambjentin.
Por më në hall ishin banorët e lagjes. Shumë dyer oborresh kishin mbetur të gjysmë të shkatërruara e me trarë betonësh që dukeshin se do të binin përtokë nga çasti në çast. Familjarët, pleq e fëmijë zvarriteshin me vështirësi nën këta trarë për të hyrë në banesat e tyre. Në çdo kohë vdekjen e kishin mbi krye.
Të lodhur nga pritja e gjatë, mjaft familjarë, të trembur nga ndonjë aksident i mundshëm e duke parë se bashkia nuk po merrte asnjë masë, filluan rindërtimin e mureve rrethues me ndonjë çvendosje të vogël. Por nuk kaloi shumë gjatë dhe përsëri në dyert e banorëve u dukën sekserët e firmave ndërtuese, të cilët nisën kontaktet me banorët e lagjes. Dhe përsëri ata mbetën me variantin për të mos ua njohur banorëve oborret e shtëpive. Historia nisi edhe njëherë nga e para: Banorët kërkonin që në kontrata të përllogariteshin edhe sipërfaqet e oborreve. Ky qendrim i palëkundur i banorëve çoi në aksionin e dytë të fadronave të bashkisë. Egërsia e shkatërrimit tashmë ishte edhe më e furishme. Përsëri pejsazhi i lagjes u mbush me togje betoni e gurësh, me mure të shëmbur e me dyer gjysmë të rrëzuara.
Ky peisazh shkatërrimtar e ogurzi vazhdon të sundojë në gjysmën e lagjes, edhe pse zyrtarisht askush nuk di se pse po ndosh një shkatërrim i tillë absurd. Natyrisht që këtë gjë e dinë shumë mirë kretrët e bashkisë të Tiranës e domosdo në radhë të parë edhe vetë zoti Rama, të cilët kanë lidhje interesash me mafian e ndërtimit në kryeqytetin shqiptar. 
Faktet që suallën më lart nuk kanë nevojë për asnjë koment. Ato i kupton dhe i vlerëson cilido qytetar në Tiranë.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Kete debat pata sot me nje vajze tiranase e shqetesonte shqetesimi im mbi ndotjen e mjedisit, dhe me thoshte-"perderisa shtepine e pastron dhe e ke paster, c'te duhet se ca ka jashte?"...mentalitet tipik shqiptar i koheve te fundit!


eshte shume e vertet qe kete mentalitet kane. Ata qe ven ca leke i fusin nje te rregulluar shpise dhe u duket se kane arritur majat. Lere obrrin e rruget po dhe neper pallate brenda duket ky problem. Ngjit shkallet qe jane duke rene tullat ne toke dhe vetem kur shef dyer te gdhendura druri qe kushtojn nga 1000 euro ka munci, ne mes te shkalles qe duket sikur i ka rene bomba.

Nje e rregulluar nga brenda do ja ngrej cmimin shtepise nja 10 mije euro, po nese eshte ne nje lagje te paster e te bukur, i dyfishohet cmimi.

----------

